# KVM/Xen/VMware in Scandinavia



## blergh (May 16, 2013)

Hello,

I am looking for something in Scandinavia to run my PBX on, does anyone happen to know about any decent providers around?

5GB Disk

256-512MB RAM (the more, the better)

100-200GB Trans

Allows me to easily load custom ISO's or copy a VMware-container over.

Currently looking at;

Gridlane

Glesys

A nice bonus would be anyone that is peering with Bahnhof


----------



## blergh (May 17, 2013)

No? plz halp.


----------



## wrox (May 17, 2013)

Check out EDIS Infrastructure in Sweden. As far as I know, it is the only budget-priced host in the Scandinavia.

"KVM Starter"
1 Core
256 MB
5 GB HDD
1 IPv4
/112 IPv6

"KVM Smart"
1 Core
512 MB
5 GB HDD
1 IPv4
/112 IPv6

Both allow custom ISO'S - Just e-mail the support about it.

http://www.edis.at/de/server/kvm-server/schweden/


----------



## mikho (May 17, 2013)

theres easyhost: 

http://easyhost.se/vara-tjanster/virtualisering/

Its no way near cheap but thats what you get when choosing vmware


----------



## blergh (May 17, 2013)

wrox said:


> Check out EDIS Infrastructure in Sweden. As far as I know, it is the only budget-priced host in the Scandinavia.
> 
> 
> "KVM Starter"
> ...


Nah, edis in .se is useless. I used them once and i will not be using them again.


----------



## blergh (May 17, 2013)

mikho said:


> theres easyhost:
> 
> http://easyhost.se/vara-tjanster/virtualisering/
> 
> Its no way near cheap but thats what you get when choosing vmware


Indeed not cheap, but you tend to get what you pay for. The option is to simply get a somewhat power-efficient box and host this at home.


----------



## mikho (May 17, 2013)

Run your own vmware installation, I have one on a cheap ml110 from HP.


----------



## Corporal Clegg (May 17, 2013)

Check http://creanova.org/ for finland?

Edit, TorqHost, Estonia has decent peering with bahnhof (and Scandinavia in general)


```
wget http://speedtest.bahnhof.se/100M.zip -O /dev/null
--2013-05-18 06:41:47--  http://speedtest.bahnhof.se/100M.zip
Resolving speedtest.bahnhof.se... 213.80.98.3
Connecting to speedtest.bahnhof.se|213.80.98.3|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 104857601 (100M) [application/zip]
Saving to:
```


----------



## ElliotJ (May 18, 2013)

Corporal Clegg said:


> Edit, TorqHost, Estonia has decent peering with bahnhof (and Scandinavia in general)


Indeed, they backhaul a lot of their bandwidth through Sweden these days so the latency is fairly unnoticeable.

Have a look at Glesys and CityCloud, they have fairly good reputations.


----------



## Corporal Clegg (May 18, 2013)

ElliotJ said:


> Have a look at Glesys and CityCloud, they have fairly good reputations.


Yes, but I see no reason why not to use TorqHost for "Scandinavian services" tbh.

OT care to elaborate?


----------



## blergh (May 18, 2013)

ElliotJ said:


> Indeed, they backhaul a lot of their bandwidth through Sweden these days so the latency is fairly unnoticeable.
> 
> Have a look at Glesys and CityCloud, they have fairly good reputations.


I have contacted GleSYS, their response was "What was it that you intended to run again?" - They used to be good but in the last years has become a support-nightmare. I used to rent a box from the a few years back, just two providers offering them transit.

CityCloud could work, but they do not state what technology they use for their backend, ever. Sent them a mail anyhow, so far unanswered since Thursday.



Corporal Clegg said:


> Yes, but I see no reason why not to use TorqHost for "Scandinavian services" tbh.
> 
> OT care to elaborate?


Usually it goes via Finland, and then over Sweden. Telia is quiet big in Estonia i suppose.


----------

